# Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

					Tag für Tag erhält PC Games Hardware Anfragen, Vorschläge und Kritik von Lesern. In der Rubrik "Leserbrief der Woche" stellen wir Ihnen wöchentlich einen ausgewählten Leserbrief und bei Bedarf die Antwort eines Fachredakteurs vor. Beachten Sie, dass der Leserbrief der Woche nicht zwangsläufig in der Woche an die Redaktion geschickt wurde, in der er Ihnen an dieser Stelle präsentiert wird.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Denke mal die Thermal Grizzly kryonaut, da die paar euro jetzt auch keinen so großen unterschied machen und die leistung doch schon ein paar grad besser ist als bei anderen 

Würde aber empfehlen zu köpfen, da die temps beim i7 6700k doch schon recht hoch sind (auch mit einem high end Kühler) hab da schon so meine erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Ryle (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Da fragt ein scheinbar eher unerfahrener Leser nach Wärmeleitpaste und dann wird direkt als erstes auf Flüssigmetall hingewiesen und der nächste empfiehlt das Köpfen der CPU...


----------



## hanfi104 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Ryle schrieb:


> Da fragt ein scheinbar eher unerfahrener Leser nach Wärmeleitpaste und dann wird direkt als erstes auf Flüssigmetall hinweisen und der nächste empfiehlt das Köpfen der CPU...


Bessere Beratung gibts nur beim Mediamarkt


----------



## Backfisch579 (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Bei ungeköpften CPU's reicht imho normale Wärmeleitpaste völlig aus. Entweder alles auf gute Kühlung setzen oder die paar Grad C in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## kadney (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Im Forum gibt es auch von der8auer eine schöne Übersicht zu verschiedenen Wärmeleitpasten:

[eXtreme-Roundup 2015] 47 Wärmeleitpasten im Test UPDATE!


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

naja von unerfahren war nie die rede :P außerdem ist thermal grizzly kryonaut nicht unbedingt nur für geköpfte cpus bzw. kein flüssigmetall..

sorry das habe ich falsch verstanden


Ich habe es nur vorgeschlagen, da ich selbst im retail arbeite und somit viele systeme besonders mit 6700k und skylake generell zusammenbaue und da meine temperaturerfahrung auch bei high end Kühlern auch sehr schlecht waren...


----------



## FlyKilla (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



microwilli schrieb:


> ...bzw. kein flüssigmetall...


Aber den Artikel hast du schon gelesen, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

siehe edit


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Also wenn man nicht stark übertaktet ist es egal.
Würde hier eher darauf achten wie gut man die Paste auftragen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

das auftragen selber macht null unterschied siehe beweisstück a: Thermal Paste Application Methods - Which one is best? - The Workshop - YouTube


----------



## Kiesewetter (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Limitiert denn beim 6700k nicht ohnehin Intels Wärmeleitpaste im Skylake? Also, selbst wenn ich da die Superdupa-Paste drauf schmiere kann sie doch nur die Wärme abführen, die Intel Billigpaste weitergeleitet hat, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?


----------



## raupi2 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Die Billigpaste im Inneren macht zwar einen Unterschied, aber anders als du denkst: Stell dir vor, du bist der Prozessor. Die Billigpaste unter dem Deckel ist ein dicker Fleece-Pullover, unter der dir bei diesem Wetter natürlich ganz schön warm ist. Da kommt nun noch eine Jacke drüber, unsere Wäremleitpaste. Ob das nun etwas luftiges ist oder doch eher eine Daunenjacke macht schon noch einen Unterschied.

Auch billige Paste muss irgendwann die gesamte produzierte Wärme weiter leiten, sonst müsste ja irgendwo was explodieren. Der Trick ist: Je wärmer etwas wird, desto mehr Wärme gibt es auch ab.


----------



## Kiesewetter (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Ah, ok... Also leitet die Billigpaste die Wärme zwar weiter aber eben langsamer als gute Paste? Aber dann wird die bessere Paste doch vermutlich in keiner Weise ausgelastet weil sie ja nur immer so viel Wärme zum Weiterleiten bekommt wie die Billigpaste eben durchleiten kann, korrekt?

Ich frage, weil ich einen 6700k mit Wasserkühlung habe. Bei der Wärmeleitpaste habe ich jedoch die normale Paste genommen, die der Wasserkühlung bei lag weil ich mir eben dachte, die miese Intel-Paste sorgt doch ohnehin für einen Hitzestau. Vermutlich müsste man die ganze CPU köpfen, nur das traue ich mir nicht zu da ich das noch nie gemacht habe und mit einer 350 Euro CPU muss ich damit nicht anfangen.


----------



## Flaim (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



raupi2 schrieb:


> Der Trick ist: Je wärmer etwas wird, desto mehr Wärme gibt es auch ab.



eindeutiges jein.
durch das höhere delta geht der wärmeübergang schneller von statten bei sonst gleichen bedingungen (also auch gleiches wärmeleitmedium), wobei die schlechtere paste das ganze trotzdem insgesamt verlangsamt und somit zum hitzestau führt.


----------



## target2804 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Nicht schneller. sondern besser. Manche Pasten haben eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit.
Du kannst dir anhand der Wärmeleitfähigkeit auch ausrechnen, wie dick du die Paste prinzipiell auftragen musst. Ist aber Unfug meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Kiesewetter schrieb:


> Limitiert denn beim 6700k nicht ohnehin Intels Wärmeleitpaste im Skylake? Also, selbst wenn ich da die Superdupa-Paste drauf schmiere kann sie doch nur die Wärme abführen, die Intel Billigpaste weitergeleitet hat, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?



es wird nicht vollständig von der schlechten Paste limitert (das ist nicht so einfach zu sagen wie "CPU limitiert GPU"  ), aber der Unterschied zwischen einer High-End Paste und einer Mittelmäßigen ist seit Ivy in der Tat sehr sehr gering geworden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> ... aber der Unterschied zwischen einer High-End Paste und einer Mittelmäßigen ist seit Ivy in der Tat sehr sehr gering geworden.


Vor kurzem war in der Druckausgabe ein ausführlicher Wärmeleitpastentest zu lesen.
Endergebnis: selbst die "schlechteste" Paste verhalf dem Prozessor nur zu 2 Grad mehr Temperatur, als die beste.

Da die Dicke d der Paste unterm Bruchstrich steht in der vereinfachten Wärmeleitformel Q= lambda * A *( (T1-T2)/d) und nur in 1/10tel Millimetern vorhanden ist, fällt der Beitrag zur Gesamtwärmeleitung nicht so stark ins Gewicht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe: In letzter Zeit beschweren sich alle über die verwendete Billig-WLP, die Intel zwischen Headspreader und DIE einsetzt. Gleichzeitig steigen die Zahlen von Nutzern, die lieber Ihre CPU köpfen, und damit eine mögliche Beschädigung in Kauf nehmen, als damit zu leben, durch die schlechte Intel WLP ein paar höhere Temps zu haben. Wieso zum Teufel verwendet Intel dann noch immer, vor allem in Bezug auf den gehobenen Preis ihrer Top-Produkte, solch billige WLP? Als ob bessere WLP so viel am tatsächlichen Umsatz ändern würde!?


----------



## marcellodi (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste für i7-6700K und Doppelturmkühler? Leserbrief der Woche*

kann den dark rock pro 3 sehr empfehlen.. super leise und effizient.. die paste die dabei ist, ist gut - ist auch schneller und einfacher verbaut als gedacht.
alternativ beim noctua soll super gute paste dabei sein... 

wenn es wichtig ist, dass der leise ist, gerne das große modell nehmen - der muss weniger ackern und ist dadurch auch leiser und hat mehr reserven.


----------

